# High school H20 polo AKA What ISO 12,800 looks like.



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 23, 2010)

So last night our local crosstown rival schools had their annual water polo match and to get more people to come they held it late at night instead of the standard late afternoon. For lighting they had two portable flood lights on either side of the pool. 

The lights were a bit hard to work with. Constant flickers in color temp. And in the same sequence of shots, without the player moving at all, they would be bathed in light and greenish in one shot, and the next shot, taken within a fraction of a second, they would have almost no light on them at all and a circle of light would be behind or to the side of them, as if the light were moving. 

But even with the lights it was quite dark. I bumped up my ISO to 12,800 for the first time and I have to say I'm quite pleased with the quality. In the newspaper they look no different than a shot taken at ISO 400. It gives me hope that I can even push to ISO 25K and still have a perfectly usable shot for newsprint as long as I don't crop too much. 

All the shots were at f/4 and I constantly dialed from 1/640th to 1/800th and 1/1000th depending on what part of the pool they were in(to the creator of that full manual sports shooter thread, it can be done and the results are much better than if I had used AP or S_the glare off of the water would have completely screwed with the auto settings).

Let me know what you guys think. I have more shots with better action(I'll put them in my blog), but these ones show the quality the best. I also hate when threads have like twenty photos and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## edouble (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome photos. What camera do you have?


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you! I have a D3s.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 26, 2010)

I love the splashes and water spray. For some reason, number 2 is my fav with the eye peeking between the fingers.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2010)

I really like the ones with the red highlights on the water.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 26, 2010)

any post procesing?


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 26, 2010)

CNCO said:


> any post procesing?



As every digital photo should have. Nothing outside of the photojournalism ethical guidelines though.


----------

